# 19ck outlets



## Tiki (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a 2005 19ck Starcraft hybrid camper. The outside power outlets and some inside outlets (all one the same side of camper) are no longer working. The fuses appear to be fine. We are unable to locate a GFI that may be connected to these outlets. The outlets that have their own GFI are still working.
Thanks for the help


----------



## brentnrobin (Mar 16, 2011)

Try switching the breakers off then on.

Brent


----------



## Tiki (Mar 29, 2011)

We've tried that even went as far as removing and moving round the fuses.

Thank you


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

You need to check the circuit. Check that there is power before the breaker (It can be damaged, the outgoing wires can be loose, etc... many things can happen).


----------



## starcraft19ck (Sep 25, 2011)

*19ck GFI outlet issue.*

I am having the same problems with my 19ck two of my inside outlets are out and my outside outlet. Did you figure out the issue with yours? Thanks.. John


----------



## dhutchinson (Sep 5, 2011)

When we had our hybrid, it was the GFCI outlet near the sink that was causing all the problems. Fixed it, fixed everything.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Look for another GFCI, you may have missed one that might not be next to a sink or lavatory. For example, I have one in the living room in my rig. Also try replacing the circuit breaker with another to ensure it's not that the circuit breaker is not resetting. Finally, with the power off, open each outlet panel and check that all connections are solid and not discolored, in case it's a loose wire.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Tiki, you probably won't find a GFI circuit breaker in your panel. It's the gfi outlets themselves. If the first gfi outlet, on the circuit, is tripped the rest down the line won't get power. Check for another gfi outlet, that you might have missed.
Check for loose wires in the panel and in the outlets. Already been said. Check the black wire on the breaker, that it isn't loose. 
You said you moved fuses, are you talking the little push in fuses or the circuit breakers? The car like fuses are 12 volt and won't help you. The house like breakers are the problem. If one is tripped it goes about half way down to off. You must push it all the way down then up to reset. It will click when pushed up. If it doesn't, I would suspect that one. Just by moving them around in the panel your just changing the location of the bad breaker, if in fact there is one.
Might have got a critter in there and chewed the wire. They like to eat the insulation. I know, cause I changed wires going to my HWH.
Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## starcraft19ck (Sep 25, 2011)

*GFI Issue RESOLVED!!!*

So even though all of my outlets inline of the GFI in my bathroom didn't work and my GFI (with buttons) did work. That GFI plug needed to be replaced.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I hate those things... They fail too often. What's the point of the reset if you can't reset them. When I test them, they reset just fine. But I've had two fail (couldn't be reset). I've had others recover okay after a reset but only a couple of times too. So for me 50% of the time a reset will not recover. This is too often.

This does happen, but I hate that they do. I now stock spares, but it's a pain replacing them. Some safety device, huh? I suppose since it prevents electrocution but then it sometimes has to be replaced. I do stock spares now. One at home and one in the trailer.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

starcraft19ck said:


> So even though all of my outlets inline of the GFI in my bathroom didn't work and my GFI (with buttons) did work. That GFI plug needed to be replaced.


Did you test the outlet with a light or hairdryer, to make sure it worked, or just push the button in and it reset? If the bathroom GFI is working the outlets beyond that outlet should work. As Art said they like to go bad. You could try replacing it, maybe it's not letting the power through it. Is there another GFI, Kitchen maybe?
Check the breakers, in the panel, for one that feels sponge, doesn't click right. The regular house breakers, not the push in 12 volt fuses. Your outside outlets should be on a GFI though.
Loose wire or a critter got in and chewed.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Yup, now comes the hard work. Time to take apart every outlet and tighten the connectors, then trace the wires and check for rodent or other damage. UGH!


----------

